# Lavender Swirl Triangles



## Lindy (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi everyone - I decided to try something different this weekend.  This is a lavender soap made with ground lavender buds and no added scent so it is a very subtle scent.  I wanted to do just a top swirl with white so as you can see it doesn't go all the way through.  

So here it is right after I pulled it from the mold - not yet cut...







And here they are cut into triangles - each soap weighs about 3 1/2 oz.






Thanks for looking....

Lindy


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh wow Lindy, those are gorgeous! The purple is deep & the swirl...
Good job!


----------



## jbarad (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh Lindy those are gorgeous !!! I love the triangle


----------



## TessC (Mar 8, 2009)

Oooo, those are so pretty!


----------



## Jody (Mar 8, 2009)

WOW Lindy those are amazing.  There is no way you will be able to do anything at your opening past Thursday.  YOU WILL BE SOLD OUT IN NO TIME and have no more products.


----------



## IanT (Mar 8, 2009)

lol for real! great job!! 

what did you use to color them!?


----------



## Jody (Mar 8, 2009)

LMAO.  I just showed your soap to Kyle.  He loved it until I said it was Lavender.  He claims he hates Lavender because......get this...... it reminds him of Witches!!!  I have weird kids.


----------



## jenn624 (Mar 8, 2009)

those colors are gorgeous! it looks so nice cut into the triangle shapes as well. Great soap!!


----------



## topcat (Mar 8, 2009)

Awesome soap Lindy!  I adore the deep purple colour and those white swirls are gorgeous....I am so glad you stepped out and did the triangle thing - I have been thinking that would be a great shape for soap but couldn't visualise how it would look cut.  You have again filled my need!

Tanya


----------



## LomondSoap (Mar 8, 2009)

Great colour and swirlies Lindy, such a pretty soap. Just not sure how it would be washing with a triangle? It's not an easy shape to turn in your hands.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone - I love doing swirlies...  

Corrie - once these firm up a bit more I'm going to play with them to see how they do feel - you're right though they are more awkward that a straight bar.  I think I'm going to have to bevel these babies so they do feel too sharp in the palm.  Here's a shot of it in hand....






Thanks for all the comments.....


----------



## Jody (Mar 8, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't care if they didn't fit my hand at first.  Before too long they would be rounded off and feel better.  I would buy them just because they are beautiful.


----------



## IanT (Mar 8, 2009)

Jody said:
			
		

> Personally I wouldn't care if they didn't fit my hand at first.  Before too long they would be rounded off and feel better.  I would buy them just because they are beautiful.




for real! it all ends up in the same place! on my body and down the drain!


----------



## Elle (Mar 8, 2009)

Whoa, those are awesome!

L


----------



## MsBien (Mar 8, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## surf girl (Mar 8, 2009)

Love the deep purple, love the swirl!  Very pretty soaps, Lindy!

FWIW, I cut some of my second batch of soap (fudge brownie) into triangles.  It's not my favourite shape to handle... but it looks nice!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you...    I like the visual of them and they`re not TOO bad in the hand.

Ian I used liquid F.D.&C. colours (red and blue) mixed to create the purple.  That blue likes to turn purple anyways in CP so I just kinda helped and encouraged it to become richer....    

Jody - your kids are great!  Next time you`re mixing up a batch of soap start singing that witches song that has toil & trouble in it....that`ll teach him!


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Mar 9, 2009)

Oooooohhhhh yum, your soap reminds be of New Zealand Boysenberry icecream. Nice job Lindy


----------



## digit (Mar 9, 2009)

I like it!!!! Definitely yes for visual appeal because it is different. That alone may catch some one's eye. And while they are looking, they see ____ and ___ and have to have it all!

Digit


----------



## Lindy (Mar 9, 2009)

GG - thank you so much....

Thanks Digit!  BTW I love your new avatar....very cute


----------



## rszuba (Mar 9, 2009)

i love those, great idea(triangle)


----------



## IanT (Mar 9, 2009)

Galavanting Gifts said:
			
		

> Oooooohhhhh yum, your soap reminds be of New Zealand Boysenberry icecream. Nice job Lindy


mmmmmmmmmmm now that sounds good!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks rszuba - they'll be ready for early April so we'll see how they do then....


----------

